# Appliances - Dishwasher, Washer /Dryer Combo...



## finernfrogfur (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking to do full-time in a 5er. For me,besides the convenienceof having my OWN machines is that I need to knowthat WHAT goes into the machines is MY stuff and ONLY my stuff. Yep, that ol' saying "dirt is dirt, but my dirt is ok becausemy dirt isclean dirt".  

Would appreciate your advice RE: what appliances - dishwasher, washer /dryer combo, etc. seem to be the best quality and are QUIET. I like the largest French door refrigerators and single unit washer /dryer. I'm thinking itwould be a benefit to also have an extra freezer especially for those times whenboondocking.

A thought just came to me and that is... Basement space in a 5er is at a premium compared to a Class A. What if I took the space meant for a stack washer /dryer and make that a single unit washer /dryer comboAND usewhat would be for thestack dryer space and put the additional freezer there. Could that be an option??


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 8, 2011)

Re: Appliances - Dishwasher, Washer /Dryer Combo...

For the right price you could do anything you want!  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Aug 8, 2011)

Re: Appliances - Dishwasher, Washer /Dryer Combo...

Amen to that      RoxAnn, just to get the terminology right, "boondocking" usually refers to camping without any hookups - no water, electricity or sewer.  If you are going to go boondocking, you will need a propane freezer and probably a generator to run the washer/dryer.

But, like Ken said - you can do anything if you throw enough money at it. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## vanole (Aug 8, 2011)

Re: Appliances - Dishwasher, Washer /Dryer Combo...

finernfrogfur,

I'm going to approach this a different way.

Oven:  First M/H had one my wife hated it and it ended up as a storage area.  Took my wife a while to learn to cook with it.  It did make some nice items  but her major complaint was it was too small.  Our second M/H we made sure not purchase a unit with and oven, however we have a huge microwave/convection oven that the Mrs. loves and has no issues with.

Combo Washer Dryer (Spledide vented).  It's small but it does a great job.  Both M/H's we have owned had this option however the first M/H's combo was of the unvented variety.  Recommend vented only.   If their is a 3rd motorhome in our future the Mrs wants a stackable.

Dishwasher:  Did not have one in the first M/H but have one in our second.  Wife would get rid of that before me and that speaks volumes because she hates me!!!

Fridge Freezer:  I have the standard 4 door Norcold 1200LRIM and find it fine.  Plenty of room for us.  Never thought about adding a second freezer, however I did install a small ice machine in one of my bays.  Never seem to have enough of that for my liking.

Agree with both above posters anything can be had for a price.

Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## finernfrogfur (Aug 9, 2011)

Re: Appliances - Dishwasher, Washer /Dryer Combo...

Thanks everybody for the tips!!  Pennies count so, doing it right the 1st time is important. Thanks for helping to keep me from making mistakes   .

Didn't realize that they wouldn't vent the dryer so, will make sure it IS vented to the outside as would the oven /microhood. I was a little concerned the Spledide would be too small (like wash 1 pair of jeans at a time), but knowing it does a good job makes me feel better. I do like clean!! 

You got me thinking, if I should do a convection microwave and turn the oven space into a cupboard. Can always use more storage space especially in the kitchen. The Norcold 1200LRIM looks like what I've got in mind for a fridge.

I do expect to do some boondocking. Had no clue I'd need a propane freezer. Will check that out. Would I need propane for the kitchen fridge to? Me thinks me needs to get some help with generators and solar next. Will make that my next blog. It's really nice to have the help of those who have gone before me in this adventure.


----------



## vanole (Aug 9, 2011)

Re: Appliances - Dishwasher, Washer /Dryer Combo...

Roxann,

Unless you get and all electric RV not sure if they make 5th wheels that way but some M/H's are now being produced that way.  You need not worry your Fridge will run on Elec and LP (propane), Hot water heater (will most likely run off electric or LP, Furnace will run off LP, Stove will run of LP, Oven if you choose to have one LP, Air Conditioners/Heat Pumps electric,  Microwave/Convection Oven electric.

If you boondock you would want a generator and I would defer to either Ken at Grandview or one of the other folks who have a 5th wheel or Travel Trailer as to what type (manufacturer) and KW rating.

Concerning solar what are your intentions with that?  I hope you are not thinking along the lines of running any of the kitchen appliances etc.  I have six panels on the M/H, yes they help keeping batteries charged and running lights etc when off the grid but not much more.  I'd save that money for another option or a better generator.

Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## finernfrogfur (Aug 9, 2011)

Re: Appliances - Dishwasher, Washer /Dryer Combo...

Wouldn't ya know it just as I'm clicking on "submit" to start a new thread about generators and solar my internet provider must have done an update to their system and took me out for a little bit   . As long as you beat me to the punch will reply here...and thanks for the feedback I do appreciate it!!

Solar...  Main reason to get it is so that I don't run out of power especially when I'm not within arm's reach of help should I need it or if I want to be the invisible RV in the neighborhood. Also, to save $$ on utilities when hooked up and make my tiny dent in being green.

In the 2011 RV Accessories catalogue there is a Solar Elite package for extended RVing. Amps 14.0, watts 250, cost $4,900.00, warranty 25 years.

The solar won't run kitchen appliances - really?? I'm confused. Doesn't the solar run all things electric? Or are you saying those appliances take more power to run than solar can handle? What can solar handle?


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 9, 2011)

Re: Appliances - Dishwasher, Washer /Dryer Combo...

Main use of solar is just to keep your batteries charged. They do not provide enough power to run appliances.


----------



## finernfrogfur (Aug 9, 2011)

Re: Appliances - Dishwasher, Washer /Dryer Combo...

Which batteries am I keeping charged with solar? The solar batteries or the vehicle or both? Guess I should ask what batteries are there on a 5er? 

Thanks for putting up with my questions   .


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 9, 2011)

Re: Appliances - Dishwasher, Washer /Dryer Combo...

All (most) RV's run on 12 Volt systems which run the lights, frig etc. Your rv has an converter(invertor, not sure correct term)/charger which converts 120 volts to 12volts to provide power and keep the batteries charged up. Your batteries are there to provide power when you are not plugged into shore power. The solar panels would be used to just keep the batteries charged when you are not plugged into shore power.


----------



## finernfrogfur (Aug 9, 2011)

Re: Appliances - Dishwasher, Washer /Dryer Combo...

You guys are great ~ thanks!! I'll start reading up on converting volts. Need to also figure out how long the batteries, and solar, would last when not plugged into shore power.


----------



## LEN (Feb 15, 2012)

With the $$$$$$$$$$ you are talking for solar you can get 4 200 watt panels plus a controller and installed. this will in high sun areas get you TV Computer and a cup of coffee a day without the gen and maybe even a short  shot with the micro.

LEN


----------



## packnrat (Feb 7, 2018)

first. make sure you have a qualty gen that can run most in your coach.

solar is a joke. just batt chargers.
you would need so much to run all on 110 power.
and at a very huge cost $$$$$$$$ far more than a bigger gen and years of fuel to run it.

as to solar ( there are differences in qualty) but get the best you can afford. cover your roof with them and expect to only get 1/2 to 1/3 of rated power out of them, a sun thing.

get a top of the line full sine wave power inverter/ converter/ charger.
converter 110 ac changed to 12 volt dc.
inverter 12 volt dc changed to 110 ac.
charger keeps your coach batteies happy.
get at a min 4,    6 volt golf cart batt. if you can fit add more in 2's.  ( 12 volt thing).

changing ac to dc or dc to ac there is a loss of usable power.
so learn to live with as little running at a time as possable. while boon docking.
in a park you have 110ac in house to you so no real problems ( pending parks service).

i have been researching solar, it co$t$ . you do not get much out of it. 
farther north less, clouds less, bad weather less. angle of the panels to the sun less. type of panels less/ ok.

think of the whole as one working system. gen. solar, battries, "controlers".

.


----------



## david_north (Jul 5, 2019)

finernfrogfur said:


> Looking to do full-time in a 5er. For me,besides the convenienceof having my OWN machines is that I need to knowthat WHAT goes into the machines is MY stuff and ONLY my stuff. Yep, that ol' saying "dirt is dirt, but my dirt is ok becausemy dirt isclean dirt".
> 
> Would appreciate your advice RE: what appliances - dishwasher, washer /dryer combo, etc. seem to be the best quality and are QUIET. I like the largest French door refrigerators and single unit washer /dryer. I'm thinking itwould be a benefit to also have an extra freezer especially for those times whenboondocking.
> 
> A thought just came to me and that is... Basement space in a 5er is at a premium compared to a Class A. What if I took the space meant for a stack washer /dryer and make that a single unit washer /dryer comboAND usewhat would be for thestack dryer space and put the additional freezer there. Could that be an option??



We have the stackable Kenmore w/d units. Work just as good as home units. We would not be without them and was the best option offered. I had rather have w/d than bathroom. It is really easy to let the washer and dryer run while sitting around watching tv and don't have to worry about whether campground machines are available or not. We spend the winter in Florida each year and it is unbelievable how handy they are.
As for a dishwasher, I found SPT SD-2201W pretty good. We don't need a big one, also it's portable, but you can hook up it if needed.
All of these are able to run at 120 volts.


----------



## henryck (Nov 28, 2019)

Have no plan on getting a dishwasher since doing the dishes takes a few minutes only.


----------



## LissieS (Apr 29, 2021)

A dishwasher is needed in two cases - if there are more than two of you, or if you hate washing dishes
A ventilated tumble dryer / washer is a must. There is nothing worse than trying to wash your jeans without her.
If you don't like baking, you can skip the oven in favor of an electric grill, for example. Health has deteriorated sharply? On https://cashloansnearby.com/texas/fort-worth/ you can find out where the nearest cash loans in your city


----------

